# Getting a cheap fare Plymouth To Roscoff ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Jue has been debating (re nagging  ) with me ref going for a quick week somewhere in France

i..e just jump in the car, drive to Plymouth, over the ferry and off we go

Had a look and the ferry costs are high !!

roughly £360 for us return in a car

How do u beat the system to get a cheaper sea crossing ?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Not much choice - unless you do Dover crossings


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can give you a code which usually gets a 10% discount.
Use:- F83969


Ray.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

nukeadmin said:


> Jue has been debating (re nagging  ) with me ref going for a quick week somewhere in France
> 
> i..e just jump in the car, drive to Plymouth, over the ferry and off we go
> 
> ...


Maybe you could offer them free corporate membership of MHF. Then, in celebration of their new commercial partner, Brittany Ferries will offer you & Mrs Nuke a free return crossing of your choice . Then again, perhaps not.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if only Jimmy lol, 

PM me the code and info Ray, would be much appreciated


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Ferry is always VERY expensive from Plymouth. If you join the Brittany Ferries travel club you pay an annual fee and then get 33% off the fare. Not sure what the fee is now but I think you need to use it a couple of times a year to make a saving,
We always get about £100 off the fare by booking through the Caravan Club you have to either buy at least 7 camping cheques or book 7 days at one of their sites as well though.
It seems to be one of the drawbacks of living down in this beautiful part of the country :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I will happily send you our code Nuke


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Bizarrely the fares in high summer seem to be lower than this time of year. My daughter and family have just booked with return ticket first two weeks of August and are actually paying less than I did mid February (for car, not even MH)
The membership does get you good discount, 10% for "guests" and the member also gets £10 off their annual fee for every booking made on their account.
One final point which is perhaps not so interesting for MH'ers - if you book a holiday break, hotel or gite, with Brittany Ferries inclusive packages the ferry element seems to come down very significantly. 

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*booking*



alhod said:


> Bizarrely the fares in high summer seem to be lower than this time of year. My daughter and family have just booked with return ticket first two weeks of August and are actually paying less than I did mid February (for car, not even MH)
> The membership does get you good discount, 10% for "guests" and the member also gets £10 off their annual fee for every booking made on their account.
> One final point which is perhaps not so interesting for MH'ers - if you book a holiday break, hotel or gite, with Brittany Ferries inclusive packages the ferry element seems to come down very significantly.
> 
> Alan


We are now members of BF Spanish Club De Voyage.

But I cannot see any way of tracking who makes a booking under your membership. Or more how much BF owe you for such bookings!.

That is via the Guest option.

I too have seen how reasonable and attractive their inclusive options are. However, for us, there are not enough properties in the right area for us. Which arre the Spanish Costas and French Riviera.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Offset a realistic mileage rate (not just the fuel cost) for the drive to Dover (and back), the cost of the short crossing and then the mileage from Calais to Cherbourg (and back) plus any Peage tolls against the cost of direct crossing and see what the difference is then.

Devon - Dover say 500miles return
Calais - Cherbourg say 600 miles return + tolls

HMRC non profit mileage rate = 45p/mile 1100miles X 0.45 = £495

Even @ 30p it comes to £330 

Then add on the cheapest crossing - £48 for the DFDS Excel show offer and you have £378 + tolls and after that drive you'll need another holiday :wink: 

I bet they have someone carefully working out their fares so they come to just about what they can get away with.


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Just thought I would mention a couple of things:

1. We recently booked to go to Spain using Brittany Ferries, found it was cheaper to book via CSMA rather CC if you have CSMA (Civil Servant Motoring Association) membership.

2. We went via Santander and came back via Bilbao. Going down we didn't incur any toll charges, coming back to Bilbao cost us euros 27! 

I think they are only about 40 miles apart so it may be cheaper to travel via the west rather than the east route.

Hope it helps. 

Sylv


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like many "expats" we have a Club Voyage number and are always happy to share it with our frriends on MHF, it will give you a 10% discount on BF sailings - which as Stanner showed are economic if you wish to visit the West or Southern part of France (or Spain) from the West Country.

The route from Roscoff is easy, it is dual carriageway from Morlaix (about 10 miles from Roscoff) and the autoroute is free until just after Nantes. We drive that route several times a year and it costs us €32 from Nantes to Bergerac, if we go the route to Caen the cost is nearer €50 as it is payable all the way to just outside Caen.

Fortunately we have a _Telepeage_ system for the car and the MH which means we do not even have to stop but drive through many of the toll booths at <30kph and the gate opens (much to the frustration of those in the queues to our right who seem convinced we have gone in the wrong lane and will be reversing shortly :lol: :lol: ).

If anyone wants the number drop me a PM - we always offer it to the people using our gite. 

Dave


----------



## jonron (Jul 4, 2010)

*telepeage*

Hi Dave ,We bought a I think a Telepeage from a german company,
Worked great most of the time Straight through Brilliant.
But when it didnt work !!!!! Oh dear first time I was too close to the machine so had to get out and walk round then squeeze along the side to enter a credit card, the people behind were not happy.
Second time it refused to work I went to the man in the booth who insisted my device was only for a car not a motorhome.when I gave him my credit card the machine promptley ate it, as he recovered it the barrier lifted for the telepeage but he still charged me about 35 euros,i intend to try and recover it.
Just to say it does not always work :

Best to you

Jonron


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> Jue has been debating (re nagging  ) with me ref going for a quick week somewhere in France
> 
> i..e just jump in the car, drive to Plymouth, over the ferry and off we go
> 
> ...


Dont you remember Fred Pontin on tv ads

' Book early'


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Our telepeage has worked every time. If you use a German doofer in a French machine that may be the problem. It doesn't get you a reduction but does save you time. As for the ferry costs, use the code of one of the many who has offerred it. It gets you 10%, sadly not 33% discount!

Have a good break if you do get away. The weather is lovely down here!


----------

